# Epson 1430w UV LED Works fine -Setup



## augustoconde (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi friends. I already finished my Epson artisan 1430 uv led with success. I've used firebird flex inks with no problem yet. 

But, there is always a problem. My printer gets an ink error replacement and it stuck. I restart my equipment but every time it comes on, the printer is stuck on printing status and nothing happens. 

Anyone know how can i fix it? I have no requests in the queue on my computer. I try to plug the printer on another computer and the printer status "printing" still there. Maybe a reset on main board or firmware update. 

If anyone know how to reset to factory, I will be grateful.


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

do the uv led ink work with an not dx5 head?


----------

